# Wanted: 2bdrm Orange Lake 8/13 - 8/20



## TamaraQT (Jun 29, 2016)

Hello. 
I am looking for a 2 bedroom in Orange Lake for the week of 8/13 - 8/20.  Of course I would LOVE a River Island unit and if you can make it happen for $700 or less consider it rented !!!!    If that is not realistic then ANY village/area is fine as long as it is above the ground level and has a screened in balcony.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## MagicMedic (Jul 2, 2016)

TamaraQT said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am looking for a 2 bedroom in Orange Lake for the week of 8/13 - 8/20.  Of course I would LOVE a River Island unit and if you can make it happen for $700 or less consider it rented !!!!    If that is not realistic then ANY village/area is fine as long as it is above the ground level and has a screened in balcony.  Thanks in advance.





I can get a West Village 2BR for 8/13-20 $700 plus the reservation fee ($59). I am not sure what floor but if you are interested I can inquire about that. Please private message me or call 321-624-2572
Chris


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi Chris, I appreciate your offer but I am terrified of getting one of those single level units.  I really MUST have a screened in balcony.  Thanks.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 12, 2016)

*Orange Lake- 2bedroom  8/13 - 8/20.*

Well I am still hopeful to get a 2 bedroom rental for $700 in River Island at Orange Lake for a week !!!     I know I am being VERY OPTIMISTIC!!  Feel free to send a PM if you have an offer !!!!


----------



## slabeaume (Jul 12, 2016)

Why are you terrified of the golf villas?  We love them.  Love there's no noise above us, no stairs, parking right in front of the units and they're a very nice size.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 12, 2016)

slabeaume said:


> Why are you terrified of the golf villas?  We love them.  Love there's no noise above us, no stairs, parking right in front of the units and they're a very nice size.


 
I do not like ANY ground level units.  Seems to be more CRAWLING visitors on ground levels.  Also I do not like flying insects either day or night, so a screened in balcony is a MUST for me.  :rofl:


----------



## MagicMedic (Jul 14, 2016)

[All offers in the forum must be for $100 per night or less.]


----------

